
Geeks always win. Today: how to sneak in a static CMS - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/en-us/blog/2019/09/24/sneaking-in-a-static-cms/
======
kbhit
Nice Blog Post! Good choice of choosing rsync over git. Just, make sure to
backup the end host.

